# Колени, остеофиты, польские врачи настаивают на операции



## Гуоргий (13 Авг 2014)

Здравствуйте. 
У пациента в возрасте 68 лет обнаружили остеофиты в коленных суставах. 
Ноги с "О"-образным искривлением с детства. Польские врачи настаивают на оперативном вмешательстве.

Что можно посоветовать. Благодарю вас, будьте здоровы.


----------



## La murr (13 Авг 2014)

*Гуоргий*, здравствуйте!
Какие жалобы предъявляет пациент?


----------



## Lari (13 Авг 2014)

Гуоргий написал(а):


> ...обнаружили остеофиты в



...*почитайте о Гекла Лава ( ( вулканическая лава ) используемая в гомеопатии при костных разрастаниях... ) пишет на форуме Андрей Иосифович Рудковский*

>>Читать<<

>>Читать<<


----------



## doc (13 Авг 2014)

Болевой синдром можно снять терапевтическими методами, остеофиты боли не провоцируют. Какова цель операции?


----------



## Гуоргий (14 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Гуоргий*, здравствуйте!
> Какие жалобы предъявляет пациент?


Здравствуйте. Сегодня,на второй процедуре массажа ног,заявил,что ночь прошла без боли. Какие жалобы он предъявляет. При повороте в стороны,(стопа на месте) резкая боль, даже возможно падение.Бывают изредка прострелы. Утром приходиться "расходиться".


doc написал(а):


> Болевой синдром можно снять терапевтическими методами, остеофиты боли не провоцируют. Какова цель операции?



Спасибо доктор за вопрос. Я задал ему подобный вопрос,на что он ответил,врачи сказали. Попросил подумать логически и нарисовал его кривые ноги на листке бумаги где показал места перегрузки сустава и что в его возрасте боли возможны. Но ему навязывают протез.Как он будет работать и....Зачем??? я не понимаю.


----------



## doc (14 Авг 2014)

Гуоргий написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Сегодня,на второй процедуре массажа ног,заявил,что ночь прошла без боли.


Вот и ответ на вопрос о необходимости операции.
Если поработать, то и другие негативные симптомы уйдут. А от поворотов, когда стопа остаётся на месте, нужно отказаться.


----------



## Гуоргий (15 Авг 2014)

Большое спасибо всем. Будьте здоровы.


----------

